# Gonna try a new gallery



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2017)

A photographer guy I know, and his wife, are opening a little gallery in Ajo, (a little former mining town out in the dessert that has become somewhat touristy) He asked me to be one of the "artist" there. Took this stuff down there the other day, we'll see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice assortment- Good luck but you do not need luck!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Smitty (Oct 29, 2017)

Gorgeous turnings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2017)

That’s great, Barry! Hopefully they get good traffic through the place and sell all of your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2017)

Best of luck! Can't imagine how everything isn't sold out immediately! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm sure you'll do fine as long as people go there Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice group of turnings. You will do well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 29, 2017)

Barry, you do very nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodchucker (Oct 29, 2017)

Excellent variety. Nice finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice Barry! Hope it works out well for you and the shop long term.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2017)

All you need is traffic... your work will sell itself. Thats a great looking offering!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice, Barry! Stunning work!

I know of a nice little gallery (and by gallery I mean shelf in my house) where the one circled would especially look good.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Oct 30, 2017)

Very cool Barry. Beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 31, 2017)

All you need is people, the pieces should sell themselves.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2018)

I can't believe you people; you are so encouraging, complimentary, ......look, a little honesty is needed. Barry, using all that ugly mesquite, you probably just should recycle those pieces. However, I do run a small wood recycling business and will be glad to help you out. Just offering.......

always incredible work Barry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clearly, I have to practice more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 3, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> I can't believe you people; you are so encouraging, complimentary, ......look, a little honesty is needed. Barry, using all that ugly mesquite, you probably just should recycle those pieces. However, I do run a small wood recycling business and will be glad to help you out. Just offering.......
> 
> always incredible work Barry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clearly, I have to practice more.




The AAW woodturning worldwide symposium is in Portland, Or this June. Just a short drive fer you!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

